# 2001 a6 noise



## N00bi3 (Oct 26, 2005)

i recently bought an 01 audi.. i had an a4 before this one, really starting to love them. but my new a6 has a noise everytime i turn the wheel going at a slow speed. you can only hear the noise from the inside.. i have 20's on it and thought maybe it was rubbing but thats not the case. the noise is like a clanking not banging.. any thoughts on what could be the problem?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: 2001 a6 noise (N00bi3)*

That is a little too vague for me. Can you give me a better description? If you can only hear it from inside, where does it seem to be coming from. Do you just hear it, or can it be felt too? What do you have under the hood? What is the mileage and how was the PO on the maintenance? I just got a A6 Avant with 86K on it. The PO did not abuse the car, but neither did they do any real maintenance. I got a sweet deal on it and immediately took it to my trusted Audi mechanic to bring it up to date.


----------



## N00bi3 (Oct 26, 2005)

2.8q, it has 86k.. iam not sure of the po maintenace. it seems to be coming from the dash board. ive been reading up on it... and iam thinking its the tire rods.. but i barely have any experence with cars.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (N00bi3)*

Tie rods are a good possibility if it still has the OE stock ones on. There is an upgraded tie rod assembly out there. Mine had one upgraded and one OE. The OE was making some noise, so while I was having the timing/water pump/misc seals and oil leaks taken care of, I had the OE swapped out to the upgrade.


----------



## N00bi3 (Oct 26, 2005)

what are the other possibilitys?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (N00bi3)*

That is where I would need more info to even guess.


----------



## N00bi3 (Oct 26, 2005)

i believe its coming from the drivers side. everytime i turn left it makes a clanking noise, as slow speeds..


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (N00bi3)*

But what is puzzling is you say you can not hear it out side? Just for the hell of it, I would push up and down on the corners of the car and see if you hear anything. Usually the control arms squeak when they go bad, but maybe you have one that is completely shot. You only get the noise when you turn left? Worth jacking up the left front and inspecting everything and see if any thing is loose. If you are hearing something clunk, gotta narrow down the possibilities from the suspension to the steering assembly, to bushings and what not.


----------



## N00bi3 (Oct 26, 2005)

i pushed up and down on the car and didnt hear anything.. i had somone walk along the car as i drove it at idle speed they said they couldnt hear anything, as i heard the noise. a brand new sport suspension was put on the car within 2000 miles.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (N00bi3)*

I was hoping someone else would chime in why I was out skiing today. The things is, noises that only happen when you are turning one way makes me think CV joint. Only it would be more of a clicking noise. A clanking noise makes me think front end or suspension. Ball joints, bushings, tie rods and strut bearings and mounts are possible suspects. I just don't follow how it would not be heard from outside the car? If you can't tell how these components are doing, you can always take it to a reputable alignment shop and have them check your front end out.


----------



## N00bi3 (Oct 26, 2005)

alright thanks alot man.. ill be taking it to the shop tommorrow.


----------



## tbruneau90 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (N00bi3)*

it could be your cv joint. my boot cracked and i had got sand in it and it did that everytime i turned right. i changed my cv halfshaft and the problem was eliminated


----------



## N00bi3 (Oct 26, 2005)

check your PMs tbruneau


----------



## tbruneau90 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (N00bi3)*

pms?


----------



## N00bi3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (tbruneau90)*

thanks guys found out it was the tie rods.










_Modified by N00bi3 at 7:09 PM 4-9-2008_


----------

